
I’d Pay You $500,000 a Year, but You Can't Do the Work - jazzychad
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/id-pay-you-500000-year-cant-do-work-shelly-palmer
======
pyrophane
> I can’t wait to pay you $500,000 per year. You just have to be an awesome
> and insane engineer with enough skills and work ethic to keep the work we do
> for our clients as good as the work at the biggest and best tech companies
> in the world.

Perhaps he is being a bit hyperbolic, but if he really is willing to pay an
engineer 500k/year, I have a feeling he should be able to lure people away
from the likes of Google, FB, and Apple, and actually keep them.

------
sharemywin
Back in the day smart consulting companies would hire "consultants" and bill
them at lower rates and train them on technology. within a year or 2 they
became "senior" had the experience and they were able to get top dollar for
them.

------
blacksqr
Previously posted under "Wanted: Ninja Rockstar Code Monkey Hacker Unicorn"
[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12015859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12015859)

